
Why do some families seem so good at passing down success, while others fail? - nate
https://m.signalvnoise.com/junior-dbd953da0424#.9cy5nhzbm
======
Animats
Interesting subject, terrible article. Two data points for a whole theory.

If you like anecdotes on how some famous successful people brought up their
kids, here are a few.

John D. Rockefeller Jr. was given an allowance as a kid. His father didn't
care what he spent it on, but he had to keep proper double-entry books on all
his transactions, and these were audited monthly by a professional accountant.

Henry Ford II, as he approached driving age, was bugging his grandfather, the
original Henry Ford, for a car. He was told he'd get one on his birthday. So,
on the appointed day, there was a completely disassembled car, along with all
the tools needed to assemble it. It took Ford Jr. about 6 months to get it
assembled and running. (Incidentally, the reason Fords still run Ford Motor is
a two-tier stock scheme, like Google and Facebook. For many decades, this was
very rare, because the NYSE didn't allow multiple classes of common stock.
Ford was one of very few exceptions because its founding in 1903 predated that
rule.)

------
carsongross
Let me save you all five minutes: the author doesn't know, and doesn't have
much interest in research around the topic, but does think it is important
that parents be around their kids, and that Frank Sinatra was not.

------
cafard
So where does C.P.E. Bach fit on the Seavey-Sinatra scale?

Athletes seem to have have children who do well in athletics; there are three-
and perhaps four-generation families in major league baseball, and the NBA has
had several two-generation families (Bryant, Barry, Curry). In the arts, one
sees less of that. In painting, I can think of the Lippis, in writing I can't
get much past the Amises. In the sciences, I can't think offhand of any such
names, though I expect the better informed could.

~~~
Corvus
The Bernoulli family produced several generations of outstanding
mathematicians. According to
[http://www.storyofmathematics.com/18th_bernoulli.html](http://www.storyofmathematics.com/18th_bernoulli.html)
they were quite competitive among themselves.

~~~
x5n1
Bachs as musicians.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bach_family](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bach_family)

------
fucking_tragedy
Funny that when affluent white kids start to do drugs it's because they're
self-medicating, but when less affluent children have been doing it for
decades, for the same reasons, it's bad parenting/genes/culture.

~~~
true_religion
In reference to the poor or disadvantaged, people also call drug use and
gambling a form of a self-medication.

There's nothing novel here.

~~~
darpa_escapee
Popular consensus is that the poor engage in those activities because they
can't plan/are stupid/other Just World fallacy justifications.

It's just strange to see the the explanation spelled out clear as day as to
why adolescents turn to drugs, but only have it apply to affluent white
children. It's almost as if people and those who conduct studies are more
sympathetic to people they can identify with.

